# Anyone want a megaman avatar



## BoneMonkey (Dec 27, 2007)

i saw this beautiful mega man art work and decided to make a animated avatar from it 





anyone want it ?

100 x 128


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 27, 2007)

It's OK, but MegaMan's head looks like it's on top of a blue ghost snake or something...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 27, 2007)

now im scared !


----------

